# Canon 70D vs Nikon D7100



## DeathDiesel (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello im new to the forum, and yes im fully aware im treading on very dangerous territory already just by talking about both these brands. Yes I have done a ton of research, yes I have a budget in mind. I currently using a Canon Rebel Xs, and have a 18-135mm, 50mm, and 50-250mm lenses. 

For some general info in how I will be using the camera, I do a lot of landscape photography, currently no real model shooting, or sports. I really dont have any interest in video graphing, or recording videos. I simply enjoy taking pictures more, as well as I believe pictures can show just as much if not more emotion and experience than videos do. 

My biggest question im really trying to ask you guys is this: I have heard that Nikon is generally a bit better with pictures, and Canon is a bit better or further with Videos. Being that I basically only do pictures, and stills, would it be better for me to switch to Nikon as Im currently using Canon. I really dont have any particular affinity for either one, really whatever will work best for me is what im interested in. 

Any other info needed? Please ask, I know im asking a lot, and there is a spec debate, but really im looking for whatever will work best for what I use. Thanks, DD. :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2013)

This is well,well worth the 34 minutes of your time.


----------



## DeathDiesel (Sep 30, 2013)

No joke, but I was watching that, made the post before taking one of my classes. Finishing the rest of it now. Love the intro to that vid.

Edit: At the end of the video im still hungup a bit. Based on the little image quiz he gave, i chose the Nikon 10/12 times, Canon 2/12. (I counted one as a tie) 

I still am hungup being that my main purposes are stills, however I do LOVE the LCD of the 70D, articulating and touch is honestly the main selling point for it(and I already have lenses for it), while the Nikon selling point is I obviously tended torwards it when comparing images side by side, plus dual SD.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't you wish you could rub them together and make a 70D100 baby?    

From what you mentioned in your OP, I would choose the D7100.  Fortunately, your investment in the Canon lenses has not broken the bank (meaning based on what you have, deciding could have been much tougher).

My wife has the 70D and it does just fine with wildlife shots - fps, buffer, af system etc.   It made sense upgrading from a T3I (especially with the glass already invested).

If I were in your shoes, I would definitely go for the D7100 for all or most of the reasons mentioned and seen in the video.

Good luck!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2013)

DeathDiesel said:


> No joke, but I was watching that, made the post before taking one of my classes. Finishing the rest of it now. Love the intro to that vid.
> 
> Edit: At the end of the video im still hungup a bit. Based on the little image quiz he gave, i chose the Nikon 10/12 times, Canon 2/12. (I counted one as a tie)
> 
> I still am hungup being that my main purposes are stills, however I do LOVE the LCD of the 70D, articulating and touch is honestly the main selling point for it(and I already have lenses for it), while the Nikon selling point is I obviously tended torwards it when comparing images side by side, plus dual SD.



So, you liked the Nikon portraits better than the Canon 70D portraits in a blind test?? Did you like the detailed whites of the Nikon portraits more than the blown-out, detail-free whites in the Canon shots? 

Did you notice the way the *SUN clipped* in the Canon shots of the beach sunset, rendering a big, ugly, yellow,detail-free, "digital" highlight-rendering mess in the Canon shot? Again, this is why the superior dynamic range of modern, current-generation Nikon cameras is such a big advantage in the real world.

Did you like the way the Nikon rendered its in-camera HDR files faster, and without all the rendering errors the Canon was plagued with?

Did you like the Nikon D7100's clean,crisp, moire-free video, as opposed to the God-awful *moire-filled mess that the 70D* turned in?

Did you like the higher total image quality the Nikon had?

Or do you want a touch screen?


----------



## goodguy (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting Derrel, I have never heard of the problem you mentioned with the 70-300mm VR lens.
I bought my lens used and own it for a while now and I must say I never had a single problem with it even though its few years old now and I use it almost every time I am outside.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 30, 2013)

Did a post get deleted?


----------



## goodguy (Sep 30, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Did a post get deleted?



Maybe I mixed threads, Derrel mentioned in a post about problems with the 70-300mm VR


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 30, 2013)

goodguy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Did a post get deleted?
> ...



Oh ok.  Thanks for clearing that up. 

I hope the O. P. let's us know what he decides on and the reasons why.


----------



## Dark5ide (Sep 30, 2013)

thanks derrel for the video. great info. i have the 70D. if it were me diesel id stick with canon cause ive always had canons since forever. from p&s to my first Dslr(70D). im a beginner. i stick with what i like to be safe lol. if you are adventurous and wanna try something new and since you were leaning towards the nikon in the game on the video,why not go for it with the nikon? plus the nikon has a slight edge over canon on image quality and you are more for pictures than video. you can also buy the camera at some places and have a trial period to see if you like it. Best Buy i think has a 30 day trial period after purchase. dont like it bring it back.


----------



## DeathDiesel (Sep 30, 2013)

Derrel said:


> DeathDiesel said:
> 
> 
> > No joke, but I was watching that, made the post before taking one of my classes. Finishing the rest of it now. Love the intro to that vid.
> ...



To be fair any item dialogued as such could be given a one sided vote. The touch screen does have a lot of nice features that were kind of glossed over there. In terms of price luckily I could actually resell all of my canon stuff/lenses for roughly 560$, which leaves only a 200-300$ difference between the Nikon replacing the current lenses I have with similar ones. 

Currently I am a college student still, and really im at my budget limit with these cameras here or id go higher. Im going to go tommorow to Best Buy and play with both cameras if they have the displays available for a long while and see how I like them. One of my concerns is Nikons menu system, im not familliar with it at all, so ill have to see how user friendly it is in comparison. 

Also I guess I should note I am a beginner/slight intermediate user with dslr features/photography. Most of my experience until recently is in Tv mode, allowing the camera to make some of the decisions for me. 

Btw Best Buy return policy is 15 Days, unless you spend over $1500 a year, then it is 30 days, 45 for $2500 or more. I know because I work at Geek Squad.  :mrgreen:


----------



## kay1547 (Sep 30, 2013)

The better online stores is 30 day return policy. Amazon has never given me any problem. I bet many YouTube reviewers abuse Amazon return policy just to make videos.


----------



## DeathDiesel (Sep 30, 2013)

kay1547 said:


> The better online stores is 30 day return policy. Amazon has never given me any problem. I bet many YouTube reviewers abuse Amazon return policy just to make videos.



True, but I dont really wanna deal with return shipping and whatnot, 15 days in my hands is plenty of time spent with the device to tell whether or not I like it enough to justify it. Ill update tomorrow to let you guys know what my impressions are hands on.


----------



## kay1547 (Oct 1, 2013)

i just watched the review of 70d vs d7100 and people always complain about the moire on the 70d.
take a look at the comparison, canon left nikon right. I see 2 things wrong here, 1 he used a low quality lens, its very soft or he is out of focus. the canon is clearly sharper with more contrast by default that's how canon is. you could adjust those 2 settings down and it will help your moire patterns.
i bet if both cameras used similar settings and quality of glass, the moire will be much closer.





now to help with the original question. if all you care about is still photography and you won't be shooting fast subject, then i'd go with the nikon for the dynamic range. however, when you want more from your camera then just that, you may be wishing you bought the 70d instead.


----------



## DeathDiesel (Oct 1, 2013)

So went and played with them today. Im going to have to watch some videos on the Nikon on how to use them at all. They really have a terrible menu system, I couldnt even get to how I could change my settings on it. The 70D on the other hand was stupid easy setting wise. Touchscreen also made it a million times easier. Also had a terrible headache when I was playing with them, so I really couldnt play with the nikon at all. Also it was the D7000, not 7100. SO im gunna watch a few simple how tos and then retry.


----------



## hellgap (Oct 2, 2013)

freakin awesome video  wow If I only knew well I guess I did but I had a 1000 dollar budget and my wife bought it for me even better. I have had second thoughts my t4i wasn't as good as I thought and the 70d was  made with the t4i leaving the picture. I will still say money well spent . Thanks for showin  I enjoyed it. kellyw


----------



## DeathDiesel (Oct 2, 2013)

So honestly after much deliberation Ive finally rested on a conclusion. Im going to go with the Canon. Yes it doesnt have quite as good image quality, moire, dynamic range, etc. However the biggest difference for me was Touch screen, Menu interface, and in hand feel. I like the handgrip on the canon slightly more, just fit in my hand better, and yes my current experience with Canon helped me immensely in navigating and understanding what settings its on, and how I could change them. 

The Nikon has a more confusing interface, I couldnt tell what mode I was on, when I changed modes it still didnt help, the only way I was able to take any pictures that turned out fair at all, was on full auto minus flash. Dont get me wrong, the Dual SD slot is something I will miss, or miss out on. Plus the better HDR mode will be noticed, however I do have CS6 so, I can always use that rather than the Canon version, never used HDR before so it will be a learning experience.

I do think the Nikon is certainly better with imagery, but again, Im a beginner/intermediate user, not a pro. The biggest diference will be how im using the camera itself, and if my settings are all spot on. It also will be pretty nice to not have to re-learn how to use the entire camera, which will let me work with the camera a bit easier in general as well.

I am going to go on my next work day and play with the Nikon again, just to completely confirm my results, so Im not 100% set, but pretty much. Thanks for all the help guys. I do appreciate you guys helping me put in into perspective regardless of choice.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 2, 2013)

Good luck and enjoy your new camera


----------



## RichieT (Oct 3, 2013)

DeathDiesel said:


> So honestly after much deliberation Ive finally rested on a conclusion. Im going to go with the Canon. Yes it doesnt have quite as good image quality, moire, dynamic range, etc. However the biggest difference for me was Touch screen, Menu interface, and in hand feel. I like the handgrip on the canon slightly more, just fit in my hand better, and yes my current experience with Canon helped me immensely in navigating and understanding what settings its on, and how I could change them.
> 
> The Nikon has a more confusing interface, I couldnt tell what mode I was on, when I changed modes it still didnt help, the only way I was able to take any pictures that turned out fair at all, was on full auto minus flash. Dont get me wrong, the Dual SD slot is something I will miss, or miss out on. Plus the better HDR mode will be noticed, however I do have CS6 so, I can always use that rather than the Canon version, never used HDR before so it will be a learning experience.
> 
> ...



Not sure I fully understand your reasoning here. You say the Nikon is better in most ways except for its' menu's learning curve. It shouldn't take more than a week or 2 to be comfortable with it and then you have a camera that you admit has better IQ. You might regret not going with the Nikon after a couple of weeks  knowing that you may have been more comfortable with the menu by then. I know it was big adjustment for me going from the menu of the D40x to the less intuitive menu of the D300, but once I got comfortable with it I was glad I did.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 3, 2013)

There could end up being some buyers remorse either way.  It really depends.  If I were in the same position as the OP, I would get the camera that better suits my needs (Nikon).  However, someone like my wife would get the one that felt more comfortable in her hands and had a familiar menu system.  She simply would not have the patience to read the manual, tinker, watch youtube videos or even ask the forum.

I find it reasonable when someone suggests going to a store to try them out, or renting if possible.  
It certainly helps to be comfortable and confident when dropping $1000.00 on anything.


----------



## DeathDiesel (Oct 4, 2013)

RichieT said:


> Not sure I fully understand your reasoning here. You say the Nikon is better in most ways except for its' menu's learning curve. It shouldn't take more than a week or 2 to be comfortable with it and then you have a camera that you admit has better IQ. You might regret not going with the Nikon after a couple of weeks  knowing that you may have been more comfortable with the menu by then. I know it was big adjustment for me going from the menu of the D40x to the less intuitive menu of the D300, but once I got comfortable with it I was glad I did.



Well to be completely honest im reconsidering my decision again. The reason being, today I really took some time and played with the Nikon menu system, and learned how to get around on it. At this point there are some features I like about it more than the Canon in layout. Although I was playing with the D7000, not 7100. My main gripe on hands on between the two at this point are as follows:
Remember all of these are basing 70D vs D7000, not 7100.
D7000 grip vs Canon grip, the canon feels much better in my hand. My fingers hook onto it, and my thumb falls in the perfect spot. However ive heard the 7100 has slightly improved its grip, so I'm trying to stay neutral on that.
I do like the Canon rocker for the menu system more, it seems to flow smoother, and make navigation easier. 
The canon does focus better, and more efficiently, I noticed a lot more of my practice shots were out of focus than id have liked. Again another feature improved on by the 7100.
The Canon LCD does look superior, dunno why, but it just does. The shots that I take actually look better on the LCD than they do on a monitor being reviewed later.
I did find an awesome deal on the 7100, I can manage to get it for $1200 WITH a 18-140mm lens. This is a big deal to me, because I LOVE my 18-135mm Canon lens, because its focal lengths are perfect for tons of my uses. Im gunna upgrade to better lenses later, but still not the point.  



JacaRanda said:


> There could end up being some buyers remorse either way.  It really depends.  If I were in the same position as the OP, I would get the camera that better suits my needs (Nikon).  However, someone like my wife would get the one that felt more comfortable in her hands and had a familiar menu system.  She simply would not have the patience to read the manual, tinker, watch youtube videos or even ask the forum.
> 
> I find it reasonable when someone suggests going to a store to try them out, or renting if possible.
> It certainly helps to be comfortable and confident when dropping $1000.00 on anything.



Do you mean Nikon suits your needs, or mine better? Just clarifying. I do think there will be a little buyers remorse no matter what, tbh. Nikon ill miss the touchscreen, canon ill miss the IQ and dynamic range.


----------



## DeathDiesel (Oct 6, 2013)

Bump, mostly for lens reccomendations if I were to go with Nikon. I already had L glass picked out for the Canon, but if Im going to to Nikon I need to get an idea which lenses are best. Im not able to find any good websites that list a bunch of good nikon lenses, and what they are good at. Kind of just having to go off of DXOMark atm for IQ on the lenses. 

So im looking for a Telephoto 50-300mm would be sufficient, a portrait or walk around replacement for the kit lens 18-140mm range, and a wide/ultra wide 10-20mm roughly. Thoughts, or is there some website that I missed that has a good set of recommendations? Thanks, DD.


----------



## kay1547 (Oct 6, 2013)

Just buy one and never look back, either way you're getting a great camera. You can second guess yourself forever or start taking pictures and enjoying life.
Don't think about it to long, in 6 month something better for the same price will come to market, it always does.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 6, 2013)

kay1547 said:


> Just buy one and never look back, either way you're getting a great camera. You can second guess yourself forever or start taking pictures and enjoying life.
> Don't think about it to long, in 6 month something better for the same price will come to market, it always does.



Best advise you got here, you are not buying a house or even a car, both good cameras so get one and go outside and have fun.


----------



## DeathDiesel (Oct 9, 2013)

Welp just so you guys know, I actually ended up purchasing the D7100 with 18-140mm Kit lens. Super excited to have it get here. In the process of selling my Canon stuff.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 9, 2013)

DeathDiesel said:


> Welp just so you guys know, I actually ended up purchasing the D7100 with 18-140mm Kit lens. Super excited to have it get here. In the process of selling my Canon stuff.


Glad to hear that.
My D7100 is an extrodinary camera, the pictures I am getting from it never stop to excite me which I think what is important in a hobby, so sharp, so full of details and the dynamic range is amazing.
Enjoy your new camera in good health.

BTW so far I didn't hear any info about the new lens the 18-140mm so I would love to hear what you are thinking of it.


----------



## DeathDiesel (Oct 9, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Glad to hear that.
> My D7100 is an extrodinary camera, the pictures I am getting from it never stop to excite me which I think what is important in a hobby, so sharp, so full of details and the dynamic range is amazing.
> Enjoy your new camera in good health.
> 
> BTW so far I didn't hear any info about the new lens the 18-140mm so I would love to hear what you are thinking of it.



Thanks, im very interested to see how it performs as well, I loved my Canon 18-135 for the wide focal length and fair IQ. Im extremely excited to put it through its paces in the upcoming months.


----------



## RichieT (Oct 13, 2013)

DeathDiesel said:


> Bump, mostly for lens reccomendations if I were to go with Nikon. I already had L glass picked out for the Canon, but if Im going to to Nikon I need to get an idea which lenses are best. Im not able to find any good websites that list a bunch of good nikon lenses, and what they are good at. Kind of just having to go off of DXOMark atm for IQ on the lenses.
> 
> So im looking for a Telephoto 50-300mm would be sufficient, a portrait or walk around replacement for the kit lens 18-140mm range, and a wide/ultra wide 10-20mm roughly. Thoughts, or is there some website that I missed that has a good set of recommendations? Thanks, DD.



Congrats on the new camera. I was very happy with the Nikon 70-300mm on the D300. I also got the 28-300mm but I don't think the IQ is as good as the 70-300mm. My favorite walking around lens that won't break the bank was the Sigma 17-50 2.8, excellent IQ.
I also have the Sigma 10-20mm 4-5.6 which is another very sharp lens (though a couple months later they came out with the 10-20mm 3.5 which I would have preferred.) Hope you enjoy your new rig.


----------

